# Blue coke



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's one of my favorite pieces from my collection. As you can see its a very blue (ice blue?) color with a patent date of Nov. 16 1915 from Rochester, NY.  Is it considered a third shift bottle or is it something else? What's the story with these?


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's a side by side with a usual colored coke


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, I dug one of those as a kid but I think my ex has it now. They're not rare but not nearly as common as the green either. I called it ice blue. 
 I can't remember if mine was state marked but if it was it was probably Boston Mass,


----------



## Conch times (Jul 4, 2013)

Very cool bottle!
 I'm not sure why some are this color.
 Earlier this year I was lucky enough to 
 get a light blue straight sided coke.


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! I figured it wasn't too rare, but its such a nice piece and it stands out beautifully from my other cokes. Thats quite the find, conch, got any pics of it?


----------



## Conch times (Jul 4, 2013)

This is my baby blue.
 Definitely not as clean as yours is.






[/IMG]


----------



## celerycola (Jul 4, 2013)

Oddest color 1915 Coke I've had was a yellow-olive made by Lauren's Glass.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, Did anyone see the Pink Coke bottle that sold for  $ 4999.00 Today on e-bay ?


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 5, 2013)

*Post your odd colored Cokes*

Very cool find, Conch. Lets turn this into a "post your odd colored Cokes" thread. Here's my dark green french Canadian ndnr Coke bottle


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 5, 2013)

I saw a pink Pepsi proto type sell for around $4K a few days back


----------



## idigjars (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got a straight sided cornflower blue coke I will send a pic of when I get home.

 Paul


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 5, 2013)

Bottle_boy_Buffalo

 Cool bottle!

 Does the blue contour bottle have ...

 1.  A makers mark on the heel? (or any other letters and numbers?) (possibly LGW)

 2.  Does the patent date have a comma between the 16 and 1915 like this ... *NOV. 16, 1915*... or is the comma missing?

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

These are my 1915 cokes.  Two are more blue than aqua.  The charlotte bottle has an applied top and one has Coca Cola script on the bottom.  I love the color variety with the 1915 cokes.  Thanks


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 5, 2013)

Bob, 

 It has neither a makers mark or a comma in the patent date


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

2


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

3


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

4


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 5, 2013)

Great collection of '15s, Feb! I love that script on the bottom.


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Buffalo, you have a really nice one!  I've seen it sell for $150+


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 5, 2013)

Actually, its kind of hard to make out but it looks like it says "REED" on the heel of it


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> These are my 1915 cokes.  Two are more blue than aqua.  The charlotte bottle has an *applied top* and one has Coca Cola script on the bottom.  I love the color variety with the 1915 cokes.  Thanks


 

*Applied Top Hobbleskirt ?????*


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah, I was surprised too when I got it.  I have a list from Bill Porter that has 1915 cokes with applied tops.  I thought about collecting them, but they are hard to find.


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

My mind is blown, I'd love to see some closeups of that...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottle_boy_Buffalo
> 
> Bob,
> 
> It has neither a makers mark or a comma in the patent date


 
 BBB ~

 Thanks.

 Scroll to page 52 on this link and read what it says about some of the *Laurens Glass Works* bottles being ...

 1.  Hand blown / Machine made
 2.  Blue
 3.  No punctuation

 However ...

 If it is marked with Reed, then scroll to page 53 and read the *F.E. Reed Glass Company*.

 1.  New York Coca Cola franchises.

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

you can see where the seam line stops (sorry for the bad pictures).  




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> My mind is blown, I'd love to see some closeups of that...


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

2


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

That doesn't look like an applied top to me, tooled top yese, but not 'applied top'...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> That doesn't look like an applied top to me, tooled top yese, but not 'applied top'...


 
 I concur!


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

I've heard both applied and tooled top.  Either way, it's not your typical ABM coke.




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> That doesn't look like an applied top to me, tooled top yese, but not 'applied top'...


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

Two very different things, the pic cleared it up, thanks for posting them...[]


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 5, 2013)

your absolutely correct Jim, I just hear both terms thrown around.  I'll pay more attention from now on.  thanks again



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Two very different things, the pic cleared it up, thanks for posting them...[]


----------



## judu (Jul 5, 2013)

jim , what exactly is the diffrence between tooled top and applied top..i had always just considered it the same thing, just a diffrent way of saying it........


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  judu
> 
> jim , what exactly is the diffrence between tooled top and applied top..i had always just considered it the same thing, just a diffrent way of saying it........


 From an ebayer...


*An applied top is a seperate piece of glass, pressed on to the top of a freshly whetted  neck (whetting is the name of the process used to remove the neck of the newly formed bottle, from the blowpipe used to form it in the mold - A special tool (basically designed like long-handled offset pliers) was used to hold and shape the blob of glass into the lip style, and then press it on the still plastic neck (plastic meaning pretty much what it sounds like, the glass was still hot and malleable or workable) 

 A tooled lip was usually formed in the mold itself, to a slight distance above where the top of the lip would end up. A very similar set of tools (in some cases the SAME ones that were used to apply where used to tool) was then used to encircle the top, and then spun around it to smooth down the jagged edges from whetting, and finish the lip. 

 A simple way to spot this is that on applied lips, most times there's some measure of drip just under the lip itself, and the mold seams will disappear under the lip. Most times there will be an offset inside the neck where the lip was applied, or a visible (or twisting) line or any combination. Often stretch marks will disappear under an applied lip as well. 

  With a tooled lip, there's usually circular lines ringing the neck and lip. Also any stretch marks on the neck will stop where the tooling lines start, or at what's called the line of tooling demarcation. *


----------



## judu (Jul 5, 2013)

ah , i see...so is an aplied top  alot older than a tooled top.......... i had read somewhere that laurens glass works were the last ones to get the abm machines and for a short time--- 6 months or so, maybe less---- that the hobble skirts were made with tooled tops.....the ones i have seen are from anderson sc and columbia sc...others that have no city with either a blank bottom or coca cola in script on the bottom.always an ice blue color.......  thanks for the info jim......


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

On applied lips, you can stick your finger down inside the neck and feel where the lip glass meets the bottle glass, too. That sounds sort of dirty... or medical... or serial-killerish.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 5, 2013)

I think this would be a Applied top wouldn't it? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> On applied lips, you can stick your finger down inside the neck and feel where the lip glass meets the bottle glass, too. That sounds sort of dirty... or medical... or serial-killerish.


 
 Do you mean like this one, This one you can see. Or would this be something different? This top slipped over neck of bottle? LEON.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like it to me. Stick your finger in. There will be what feels like a seam where the lip & bottle meet.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

Wait - the first one, yes. The 2nd one, now that I'm looking at the picture closer, I'm not quite sure what that is!  Get the experts!


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes Leon those are applied lips...


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Wait - the first one, yes. The 2nd one, now that I'm looking at the picture closer, I'm not quite sure what that is!  Get the experts!


 

 The 2nd Pic is from the 1st Pic. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 5, 2013)

Scroll to ...

*Applied Finishes*

*Tooled Finishes*

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/finishes.htm


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 6, 2013)

gee - this is why I just stick my fingers inside the bottle! Giant pictures like that - I start questioning what I'm actually looking at![8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2013)

Are Applied lips or tops hard to find on Crowntops? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Are Applied lips or tops hard to find on Crowntops? LEON.


 
 The crown finish was not invented until 1892, which is after the vast majority of U. S. bottle manufacturers were exclusively using the tooled finishing method to form bottle finishes (empirical observations). The author believes that virtually *ALL* of these applied crown finish bottles were made in the United Kingdom (or elsewhere in Europe) between 1900 (possibly very late 1890s) to the late 1910s or possibly early 1920s. Many were imported into the U. S. for use by American soda/mineral water producers like the bottle pictured [below]. It is a mouth-blown, true two-piece mold, applied crown finish bottle used by a  soda manufacturer in New Hampshire in the early 1900s for ginger ale.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I read that, Mine is not a round bottom soda. Not sure if it's Foreign. Possible. I guess I wanted to know if it would be rare if it was American made. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2013)

Leon ~

 Based on my understanding of *true applied finish crown's*, I believe American examples (non European) are far and few between.

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2013)

I did a little research on my bottle & it's a Foriegn bottle or from Britain or U.K. I thought it was American. My Mistake. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2013)

If American applied crown's exist, I believe they would have been made by extremely small glass factories and not by the major glass manufacturers that were in operation around the turn of the century. At the moment I cannot think of a single American bottle that has an applied crown, although there might be.

 Which makes me wonder about what was said earlier regarding Bill Porter providing "a list of applied crown Hobbleskirts." ???

 Bob


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> If American applied crown's exist, I believe they would have been made by extremely small glass factories and not by the major glass manufacturers that were in operation around the turn of the century. At the moment I cannot think of a single American bottle that has an applied crown, although there might be.
> 
> ...


 
 Well soadapopbob, I checked my email from years ago and bill porter used the term "applied top" hobbleskirts, and he did send me an excel document with three pages of "tooled top"  hobbleskirts.  I guess we're not all bottle experts.


----------



## MrSchulz (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitly could say my favorite colored coke was a honey amber columbus ohio I dug in Iowa!


----------

